# fish oil



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Is there any medication reactions with fish oil???


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

I don't believe so, but if your taking an RX drug it will normally say what you can't take with it. For example when I was taking paxil it clearly stated not to saint johns wort with it. If your concerned with a certain medication call your doctor of pharmacist.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Rogue Bullies said:


> I don't believe so, but if your taking an RX drug it will normally say what you can't take with it. For example when I was taking paxil it clearly stated not to saint johns wort with it. If you concerned with a certain medication call your doctor of pharmacist.


Yeah. when i was really depressed with Lexapro i wanted to take st johns but come to find out i could not mix them.


----------



## ohwell (Oct 28, 2010)

Theone2 said:


> Is there any medication reactions with fish oil???


If you take meds significantly affecting the rate of your hearthbeats, be careful with fish oil.


----------



## lakesoal (Mar 24, 2011)

It totally depends on individual case. Some people have particular health problem may be medication that may conflicts with fish oil. If you taking other homeopathic or ayurvedic medicine than consult a doctor before taking fish oil.


----------



## sandraholman (Apr 15, 2011)

Benefit of fish oil are Omega-3 fatty acids are not only good for the heart; they also help to reduce inflammation. This is perhaps one of the most valuable benefits of the Omega-3 fatty acids found in fish oil, as inflammation is associated with many serious diseases.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2011)

ohwell, you are RETARDED


----------



## randelljim (Oct 14, 2011)

The first time I took the fish oil and burped that fish taste, I thought I was going to puke. One thing I was told to do was to freeze the capsules and take them before bed. It works great. As to the benefits, can't say I feel any different. I don't really have health problems though. I take them just for the preventative measure.


----------

